# Sticky  Introduction



## Creative Sound

CSS has sponsored a link on Home Theater Shack for some time and I’m pleased to increase my presence here with this forum. I appreciate the support from Sonnie and Mike P. and I know there are others who welcome this new direction and are eager to post both their experience and support.

My name is Bob Reimer and DIY speaker building has been part of my life for more than 40 years and started with the famous KEF kits using B139, B110, and T27 speakers. The best system I put together during the years overseas was a 4 way active system using a Pioneer electronic crossover driving dipole electrostatic tweeters, 4 open backed B110 mids, dual B200 mid bass and dual B139 TL subs. When I lost my last job as Canadian PC product manager for Data General I eventually decided to turn my hobby into a business. This started while we still lived in Mississauga but we soon moved to BC to support one of our sons and his family.

My initial efforts were in the distribution of other company’s products and this continues with a number of vendors like Mark Audio, Reckhorn and Aurum Cantus. As the Canadian distributor for Adire my association with Dan Wiggins led me into developing CSS branded products starting in 2005. I am pleased to license the XBLTM patent and continue to work with Dan. One of Dan’s ex employees Chris Brunhaver has also done design work for me and recently Mark Fenlon of Mark Audio in Hong Kong has become a designer and producer as well as a distributor for select CSS products. Our products are also distributed in Finland, England, the Netherlands, Germany and Australia as well as the USA and Canada.

Much of the CSS product history revolves around full range and wide range drivers and while these do not necessarily fit into the larger HT systems being built and sold today they will continue. The line of sub drivers will continue to expand and there are many other areas one could go into given adequate financial resources. Being a single person business also means things can get hectic at times and your patience is appreciated.

There will be separate posts on new products as they are developed as well as future product directions.

Thanks for this opportunity and please feel free to post, ask questions or contact us as appropriate.

Bob


----------



## Sonnie

We certainly welcome your forum Bob and we appreciate your sponsorship here at the Shack. This simply continues our goal of having the best sponsors with high quality products in service to our members and readers. We look forward to being associated with you for many years to come!


----------



## tonyvdb

Hi Bob, Looking forward to you posting more on the Shack. Your knowledge in the DIY area will be welcomed.


----------



## Mike P.

Welcome Bob, glad to see your forum up and running. :T


----------

